
Defying Experts, Rogue Code Lurks in World’s Computers  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/27/technology/27compute.html
======
trezor
_It’s using the best current practices and state of the art to communicate and
to protect itself_

While I was impressed with the overall design of Conficker, I was genuinely
surprised to see that it seemingly used HTTP 1.0 and not HTTP 1.1 for updating
itself.

To me that would seem to severely limit the amount of usable hosts it can use
to retrieve updates.

